# Old machines



## paulfrottawa (Nov 28, 2008)

I want to use my cbb slots on this old compaq presario (pentium).

here is my dmesg copied through a floppy of the offending machine.

irq 11 at device 1.2 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
piix0: <PIIX Timecounter> port 0x2180-0x218f at device 1.3 on pci0
Timecounter "PIIX" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 0
cbb0: <TI1131 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
$PIR: ROUTE_INTERRUPT failed.
cbb0: Unable to map IRQ...
device_attach: cbb0 attach returned 12
cbb1: <TI1131 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 10.1 on pci0
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
$PIR: ROUTE_INTERRUPT failed.
cbb1: Unable to map IRQ...
device_attach: cbb1 attach returned 12
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xfea00000-0xfebfffff,0xfed00000-0xfedfffff irq 9 at device 20.0 on pci0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcbfff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
fdc0: <Enhanced floppy controller> at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0303> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0700> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0f13> can't assign resources (irq)
unknown: <PNP0501> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0400> can't assign resources (port)
cbb2: Cannot allocate I/O
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 150001105 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
ad0: 1556MB <FUJITSU M2724TA 7240> at ata0-master WDMA2
acd0: CDROM <CD-ROM CDR U112/1.12> at ata1-master PIO3
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
Invalid time in clock: check and reset the date!
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop...done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `bufdaemon' to stop...done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop...
Syncing disks, vnodes remaining...0 0 done
All buffers synced.
Uptime: 14m20s
Rebooting...
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 24 19:59:52 UTC 2008
root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Pentium/P55C (150.00-MHz 586-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x543  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x8001bf<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,MCE,CX8,MMX>
real memory  = 83886080 (80 MB)
avail memory = 68050944 (64 MB)
Intel Pentium detected, installing workaround for F00F bug
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Feb 24 2008 19:59:27)
cpu0 on motherboard
pcib0: <Host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pir0: <PCI Interrupt Routing Table: 3 Entries> on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfcd0-0xfcdf at device 1.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> port 0xfce0-0xfcff irq 11 at device 1.2 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
piix0: <PIIX Timecounter> port 0x2180-0x218f at device 1.3 on pci0
Timecounter "PIIX" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 0
cbb0: <TI1131 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
$PIR: ROUTE_INTERRUPT failed.
cbb0: Unable to map IRQ...
device_attach: cbb0 attach returned 12
cbb1: <TI1131 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 10.1 on pci0
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
$PIR: ROUTE_INTERRUPT failed.
cbb1: Unable to map IRQ...
device_attach: cbb1 attach returned 12
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xfea00000-0xfebfffff,0xfed00000-0xfedfffff irq 9 at device 20.0 on pci0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcbfff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
fdc0: <Enhanced floppy controller> at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0303> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0700> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0f13> can't assign resources (irq)
unknown: <PNP0501> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0400> can't assign resources (port)
cbb2: Cannot allocate I/O
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 150000928 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
ad0: 1556MB <FUJITSU M2724TA 7240> at ata0-master WDMA2
acd0: CDROM <CD-ROM CDR U112/1.12> at ata1-master PIO3
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
Invalid time in clock: check and reset the date!
_______________________________________________________________

I hope to turn this machine into a x client (my first).

Also if you would like the uname -a output to print to a file. Can you post how to do that so I can copy it to a floppy.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2008)

64MB is a tad on the low side to run X


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks ~so I guess there will be no x or I'll get some more ram if possible.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2008)

It's indeed an oldy, I've repaired those suckers many moons ago  
But besides the memory and perhaps a bit of disk space I see no reason why it couldn't be turned into an X client. 

It should also be possible to turn it into a great firewall


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 28, 2008)

This machine is new to me. I also was given a smc card (wireless)with it.

My idea is to use old equipment for outside use around the house. The cost of replacement should be cheaper if its stolen (patio garden).


----------



## Djn (Nov 28, 2008)

On one hand, it is a bit low on RAM and I bet the video card isn't anything to get excited about either.

On the other hand, an X client really shouldn't require much in the way of hardware, so ... hm. Test it and see, and tell us how it works. 

I wonder if the overhead of using ssh forwarding with compression is worth the bandwidth reduction or not? (Depends how well that wireless connection works, I guess.)
And is VNC going to work better or worse than plain X-forwarding, or how about NX?

Quite a lot of possibilities to tinker with. If you've got the time, it should be interesting.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 1, 2008)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> I want to use my cbb slots on this old compaq presario (pentium).


Did you tried with acpi disabled.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 2, 2008)

No I haven't thanks.



> 4.8.2. How do I disable ACPI?
> 
> Add following line
> 
> ...



I'll give it a try in the morning.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 2, 2008)

Wrong! it should go to */boot/loader.conf* not /boot/device.hints


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have old 486 box with 16 MB RAM running FreeBSD 4.5....
no problems at all, X is running there quite good, XFree 3.x


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 2, 2008)

I need a link to download freebsd 4.

I tried both.

for /boot/loader.conf I used acpi_enable="NO"

then I tried hint.acpi.0.disabled="1" in /boot/device.hints

Nothing changed.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 3, 2008)

I found this ftp server with all the versions of freebsd. Is it possible to down load these onto a cd. Or do I use this ftp site for a network install only?

ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/../../mirror/BSD/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

The best way is to fetch iso and burn it on CD.
But why you want FreeBSD 4? You will not gain anything.
For that old machine you could build and burn nanobsd.
There are also other live-cds like FreeSBie, frenzy.


----------



## none (Dec 6, 2008)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> I need a link to download freebsd 4.
> 
> I tried both.
> 
> ...



you can choose not to run it from boot menu, just after bootmngr.

none


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Dec 6, 2008)

To run X on old and slow machine better to use BlackBox window manager, it is little and easy configurable and I recommend you to increase the SWAP partition size or mount additional SWAP partition as a file in most quickly access slice of your hard disk drive.

Few years ago I started X with KDE on Pentium 200Mhz/512kb L2 cache onboard / 48Mb RAM using FreeBSD 4.10 and it works but my hard disk activity light-emitting diode shine not halted during the process )

>*paulfrottawa*
Download freeBSD LiveCD from http://frenzy.org.ua/ru/releases/1.0/download.shtml (~200Mb) and try to boot from it and start X... it will show how your system works with X + blackbox WM. Enjoy


----------



## sverreh (Dec 6, 2008)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> Also if you would like the uname -a output to print to a file. Can you post how to do that so I can copy it to a floppy.



Maybe this is what you are looking for?


```
% uname -a > filename
```


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 7, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> The best way is to fetch iso and burn it on CD.
> But why you want FreeBSD 4? You will not gain anything.
> For that old machine you could build and burn nanobsd.
> There are also other live-cds like FreeSBie, frenzy.



I was hoping to get connectivity with my wireless 16bit pccard. And then using it as a xserver (xclient being the bigger box).


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 7, 2008)

I've never had problems running X on a machine with 64MB of RAM. Just don't try running KDE or Gnome on it; try Windowmaker or fluxbox.


----------



## catphish (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,

That machine should function pretty good as an X Terminal and indeed the hardware is in the same class as many classic X Terminals.

With the cbb slots, did you try turning off "plug and play os" (if present) in the BIOS?  There is another settings about comaptibility mode I think but I got to dig around some more.

You mention the chance that the machine might be stolen so I would consider using VNC and maintain just the minimum needed on the expendable machine.  XVNC can be setup to run by inetd on the home server pretty easily.

If you don't have your heart set on FreeBSD for the client,  thinstation seems to be in the ballpark for what you want to do:

http://www.thinstation.org/


From the requirements page:

    *  Pentium Classic 100 MHz with 32 MB RAM or better (16 MB in special cases).
    *  NIC: among others: Realtek 8139, NE2000(isa/PCi), VIA Rhine I/II, SIS 900, 3com 903/59x, Intel eepro100, tulip... (see build.conf for a comprehensive list).
    * VGA: VESA. Who needs more for a terminal anyway? OK then - also S3 (incl. virge and savage), ATI (Radeon and earlier), Matrox, Cirrus Logic, i740, i810, NVidia, Trident, National Semiconductor, Tseng, VIA and more (see build.conf for a comprehensive list). 

If you are a bit handy with Linux any NIC supported by the kernel and any VGA supported by the current X-server can be supported by Thinstation.


----------



## none (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr_Phoenix said:
			
		

> To run X on old and slow machine better to use BlackBox window manager, it is little and easy configurable and I recommend you to increase the SWAP partition size or mount additional SWAP partition as a file in most quickly access slice of your hard disk drive.



I used to run windowmaker in my Pentium and 486 days, and what used to eat most part of my ram was the browser :/ firefox is by no means different 

ssh forwarding os good, but if there is too much on the network, the PI 150MHz may not be able to handle it. maybe just a plain X forwarding (xhost + on the P150, export DISPLAY on the good box)

none


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 14, 2008)

Dr_Phoenix said:
			
		

> To run X on old and slow machine better to use BlackBox window manager, it is little and easy configurable and I recommend you to increase the SWAP partition size or mount additional SWAP partition as a file in most quickly access slice of your hard disk drive.
> 
> Few years ago I started X with KDE on Pentium 200Mhz/512kb L2 cache onboard / 48Mb RAM using FreeBSD 4.10 and it works but my hard disk activity light-emitting diode shine not halted during the process )
> 
> ...



Thanks its the first OS that installed on that machine with X. Seem fast enough too however the cardbus is still broken. I noticed the BIOS uses irq 9 - 11 with a verbose boot I wonder if something like that is why.



> cbb0: <TI1131 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
> cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
> pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
> $PIR: ROUTE_INTERRUPT failed.
> ...


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 14, 2008)

catphish said:
			
		

> If you are a bit handy with Linux any NIC supported by the kernel and any VGA supported by the current X-server can be supported by Thinstation.



I'm willing to give this a try. But presently I don't have linux running because I never found one stable enough. Then I found freebsd and I lost any knowledge about linux. 

I followed this page to this point. 





> Run the build script and wait for its completion.



http://www.cendio.com/resources/docs/tag/thinstation.html

What I need to know now is how to run the build script in Freebsd.


----------

